# Ganas...read this now!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I had posted earlier to your previous question for me..Call your doctor about the chest pain while you are your using Pamelor. It can cause your blood pressure to rise, and heart palpatations. Check today! I had palpatations, but assumed it was from the "change" women go through at midlife. It wasn't, it was the med. Go ahead and make that call.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

ok thanks I will call today


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get back..went out of town last night. I will be back Sunday evening, and I hope you have good news..You take care now...make that call.


----------

